# What max sprocket for Shimano 105 RD(5700)?



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

Shimano claims 28t but I've heard that it's possible to use larger sprockets with this derailleur but I don't know the exact number. I'd like to put on a 11-34 cassette on my cross bike.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

34 is pushing it.
32 maybe, with some minor rub on the pulley.
30t will work though.
If you want a 34 you'll need to get a mtb derailleur.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

Very little to zero chance of getting a 34T to work with 5700.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had a 105 RD 5700 on back order for over a month.
..... End of March, then end of April, now early May.
.
A friend said he' s having similiar delays with a 10sp cassette order.
.
Anybody else ?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Winters said:


> I've had a 105 RD 5700 on back order for over a month.
> ..... End of March, then end of April, now early May.
> .
> A friend said he' s having similiar delays with a 10sp cassette order.
> ...


Nope. Parts are readily available.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Winters said:


> I've had a 105 RD 5700 on back order for over a month.
> ..... End of March, then end of April, now early May.
> .
> A friend said he' s having similiar delays with a 10sp cassette order.
> ...


who are you ordering from? they're readily available to bike shops from QBP & Dexter(Trek), and if they have the quantities showing, no way anyone should be out. if you were my customer i could have you one tomorrow.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Have to test it to be sure. But my brother ran a 32 cog with an old Shimano 600 short cage rear derailleur. Short cage 5700 should clear a 32 cog. 34 cog is very questionable. I have a long cage Deore derailleur that will not clear a 34, only a 32.


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

It's not what maximum rear sprocket you should be asking about but what is the total capacity of the drive train (front chainwheels,rear sprockets,derailleur and chainstay length).


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

dot said:


> Shimano claims 28t but I've heard that it's possible to use larger sprockets with this derailleur but I don't know the exact number. I'd like to put on a 11-34 cassette on my cross bike.



I ran with an 11-28 on my cross and anything larger the rd would not engage the larger gears.


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

The trek 4.5 comes with the Tiagra 11-30 usig the 105 rd. I'm not sure about 32+.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

No direct experience with a 5700 derailleur, but I have a 6700 derailleur and can run a 11-32 without issue.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

I run a 105 RD with a 32t on my monster cross bike.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jpeconsult said:


> The trek 4.5 comes with the Tiagra 11-30 usig the 105 rd. I'm not sure about 32+.


Well we're really talking about 10spd here right? I have not heard of a 11-32 10spd cassette. The newer 10 spd mtb cassettes are 11-36. Matching it up to Tiagra I think would work because of the longer pull between shifts. When I had my ultegra setup with a 11-28 there was very little left for a large cog. I don't doubt it can be done but with off-shelf stuff?


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Matador-IV said:


> I run a 105 RD with a 32t on my monster cross bike.



What shifters are you using and 9spd?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

svard75 said:


> I have not heard of a 11-32 10spd cassette.


SRAM makes the PG1070 in 11-32. It should work fine on a Shimano drive:
http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/sram-pg-1070-cassette#/path/term-id/148

Under specs/Available in:
11-32: 11-12-13-15-17-19-22-25-28-32,


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Seagoon said:


> It's not what maximum rear sprocket you should be asking about but what is the total capacity of the drive train (front chainwheels,rear sprockets,derailleur and chainstay length).


no...the OP wants to know what the largest cog he can use w/ that derailleur and that's exactly what he asked. if he were interested in putting a triple on his bike he'd be wanting to know about total capacity. they're 2 entirely separate things.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

svard75 said:


> What shifters are you using and 9spd?


Tiagra shifters and 11-32 9spd.


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

svard75 said:


> Well we're really talking about 10spd here right? I have not heard of a 11-32 10spd cassette. The newer 10 spd mtb cassettes are 11-36. Matching it up to Tiagra I think would work because of the longer pull between shifts. When I had my ultegra setup with a 11-28 there was very little left for a large cog. I don't doubt it can be done but with off-shelf stuff?


Yes, I am talking 10 speed too. Research the 4.5 at trekbikes.com. It comes OEM.

The 4.5 comes with 105 except for the cassette and brake calipers. This is including the shifters.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Shimano says the 5700 can use a max cog of 28.
But they recently put out a new model 5700-A which claims a max cog of 30t.
I have done a setup with the 5700-A and a 34t.
It isn't perfect but works.
Whether or not it will work well depends on the design of the derailleur hanger.
Some have too shallow of a tab for the b screw and cause the pulley to sit close to the cog.
So the only way to know is to try it.


----------

